# Jetpack, a reality?



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.geek.com/articles/news/n...ft-company-to-start-selling-jetpacks-2010038/

You can get yours for only $75,000 what a deal.


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

wow. period.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

$75k doesn't seem unreasonable to me -- I mean, you have to consider the limited market.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you could save alot of time going places too. After all the quickest way from Point A to Point B is a straight line.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I wonder if it requires a pilot's certificate...


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

According to Foxnews.com you wont need a pilot's certificate but thats not with out regulation.

When this thing becomes cheaper better and more popular ''if'' it ever gets that far ,i would imagine extreme regulations and it would become almost impossible to buy one.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/03/13/future-jetpacks-sale-late-year/


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd have one. Like you said Techguy, $75,000 is a pretty reasonable price, considering how new the technology actually is (at least for the commercial and private sector...). All I need to do now is to save up $75,000... 



guy2 said:


> When this thing becomes cheaper better and more popular ''if'' it ever gets that far ,i would imagine extreme regulations and it would become almost impossible to buy one.


All it will take is one accident, then you will see licensing, regulations and all that.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

They said they had it running off unleaded gas! 

Thats not very efficient imo ,id like to see what a diesel model can offer , it will smoke the unleaded in air time and mileage but it's very unlikely since diesels are to heavy and lack rpms.

I want to see a personal diesel helicopter built similar to this thing ,if they can make one i would buy that before this.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder how high it can go! : )


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

And I think it's gonna be a long long time
Till touch down brings me round again to find
I'm not the man they think I am at home
Oh no no no I'm a rocket man


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

peck1234 said:


> I wonder how high it can go! : )


"Each jetpack can go roughly 1.5 miles in the air "

Why do they call it a "Jet" pack, when there are no jets involved, only propellers.

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

It sounds KOOL


----------



## Nebastion (Apr 24, 2009)

OMG! And christmass is soo far away!!!


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> "Each jetpack can go roughly 1.5 miles in the air "
> 
> Why do they call it a "Jet" pack, when there are no jets involved, only propellers.
> 
> .


Lol, 7920ft in the air traveling @ 60mph...

If one of those rotors fails or you run outa fuel you can kiss you butt goodbye...


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

peck1234 said:


> Lol, 7920ft in the air traveling @ 60mph...
> 
> If one of those rotors fails or you run outa fuel you can kiss you butt goodbye...


At least you can say that it's a view you'll remember for the rest of your life .


----------

